# Nu'Keese Richardson and Janzen Jackson arrested



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS: Nu'Keese Richardson and Janzen Jackson arrested for armed robbery 


KNOXVILLE, Tenn. (WVLT) - Two UT football players are now facing charges of armed robbery.

A member of the UT Sports Information Department confirmed to us that Nu'Keese Richardson and Janzen Jackson were arrested about 2:00 o'clock Thursday morning.

The incident happened at the Pilot convenience store on Cumberland Avenue.

Police say the men were armed with a small semi automatic handgun and robbed a person in the parking lot.

Police arrested them a few minutes later.

Again, UT football players Nu'Keese Richardson and Janzen Jackson are under arrest in connection with an early morning armed robbery.

http://www.volunteertv.com/home/headlines/69841967.html


Unbelievable

Story is still breaking third player could be involved.


Edit: Third players looks to be DB Mike Edwards


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow.  Man that sux for any program and I think we all know it could happen to any  one of them.  

Unreal


----------



## chadair (Nov 12, 2009)

unbelievable. now he can sit and prison complainin about playing time


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 12, 2009)

Idiots


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2009)

As bad as I want to beat up on Lame Kitten on this post I cant. Because you can take the thug out of the hood, but you cant take the hood out of the thug. It is what it is as all of us know. Any program can be stung by this bee.


----------



## DDD (Nov 12, 2009)

It was rumored a week ago that Richardson had robbed an elderly woman at a grocery store.  But she could not identify Richardson when they brought him back to the scene.

http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/2009/nov/04/uts-richardson-back-at-practice/

I guess Tennessee is not paying their players enough?


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 12, 2009)

I know this question has been through all our minds at one point and has been asked before but

"How stupid can you possibly be?"    

Come on man.  You are a huge prospect for one of the biggest college football programs in the world.  An you do this crap!!!!!!!

Are you serious?



I will just never get it


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

I heard this on sports talk radio on the way to the office today.

Props to you AccuBond, I did not think you would be the one to start the thread on this one.

That is all.


----------



## Skipper (Nov 12, 2009)

DDD said:


> It was rumored a week ago that Richardson had robbed an elderly woman at a grocery store.  But she could not identify Richardson when they brought him back to the scene.
> 
> http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/2009/nov/04/uts-richardson-back-at-practice/
> 
> I guess Tennessee is not paying their players enough?



Richardson has been on the outs with the program and threatening to leave.  

What a mess though.

Skipper


----------



## Skipper (Nov 12, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> I know this question has been through all our minds at one point and has been asked before but
> 
> "How stupid can you possibly be?"
> 
> ...



If they'd let us pay our players they'd have money and wouldn't be needing to rob people.  

Skipper


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe it's just Karma for letting a convicted rapist on the team...

Sucks. I know college age kids are going to get in trouble from time to time but I'd like to think this is far and few between. Lewis Grizzard used to have a joke that UGA didn't pay kids or give them gifts for playing. They just bought them their own 7-11 and let them rob it anytime they wanted.


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2009)

DDD said:


> I guess Tennessee is not paying their players enough?



You're a riot.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2009)

...


> per Hubbs...
> 
> According to the incident report, the "gun" appears to have been a CO2 powered pellet gun.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

Is'nt Richardson the prized recruit that UT stole (no pun intended) from UGA?


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Is'nt Richardson the prized recruit that UT stole (no pun intended) from UGA?



No, Florida.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Is'nt Richardson the prized recruit that UT stole (no pun intended) from UGA?



No Florida, but after last week I wish he would have stayed down there. He is not a team player.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2009)

i hate to hear it.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Is'nt Richardson the prized recruit that UT stole (no pun intended) from UGA?



Nope. From UF. He is the one that Kiffin said they signed even though Meyer called him while on campus and accused him of cheating. He's from south Florida.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2009)

Nuke and Janzen both could have been 1st round picks. Janzen is the one that hurts the most. IMO he was playing better than Eric Berry in his Freshman year.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Maybe it's just Karma for letting a convicted rapist on the team:



If you look at it that way all is not lost. All get let off due to first offense status with probation, and rejoin the Kiffin parade. Might even be able to play until found guilty in a court of law and finish the season.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea I heard this on the way in as well. Being up here in North GA, the Chattanooga stations are up in arms over this. Thugs will always be thugs. One of my co-workers is a UT fan, and this morning as soon as I walked in the door he said "Well you can't say anything. UGA has it's fair share of arrests too....."


My response..... "Yea, for driving on a closed road on a scooter, driving without a license, or something else like that. Not ATTEMPTED ARMED ROBBERY."


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yea I heard this on the way in as well. Being up here in North GA, the Chattanooga stations are up in arms over this. Thugs will always be thugs. One of my co-workers is a UT fan, and this morning as soon as I walked in the door he said "Well you can't say anything. UGA has it's fair share of arrests too....."
> 
> 
> My response..... "Yea, for driving on a closed road on a scooter, driving without a license, or something else like that. Not ATTEMPTED ARMED ROBBERY."



You should have told your buddy that UGA was not the School that started the Fulmer Bowl arrest point system.


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 12, 2009)

> According to the incident report, the "gun" appears to have been a CO2 powered pellet gun.



That's a real easy way to get killed.


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep.  It has everything to do with the University of Tennessee, not the character of the persons involved.  Y'all can turn this into a UT bashing if you want, but like someone said above, it could happen anywhere.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks like the players are taking on the identity that Kiffin has promoted, Any press that brings UT headlines is good for UT.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

topcat said:


> Yep.  It has everything to do with the University of Tennessee, not the character of the persons involved.  Y'all can turn this into a UT bashing if you want, but like someone said above, it could happen anywhere.



It does happen every where and will continue to happen every where on occasion. 

Still does not change the fact that "The Fulmer Arrest Point System" was created to crack on other schools that were going through problems. I guess it just is not as amusing when it is your own. Not that robbing some one at gun point is funny, don't get me wrong.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, I'm not trying to bash UT over this at all. As soon as those kids leave the practice field, they have ZERO control over them.

I just hate it for these boys. They had all the talent in the world. But Armed Robbery is not taken lightly. These kids just screwed up their lives. BIG time.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> If you look at it that way all is not lost. All get let off due to first offense status with probation, and rejoin the Kiffin parade. Might even be able to play until found guilty in a court of law and finish the season.



tough to get off with probation for a gun charge.


----------



## chadair (Nov 12, 2009)

Skipper said:


> If they'd let us pay our players they'd have money and wouldn't be needing to rob people.
> 
> Skipper



sad part is, is that some would still be robbing either way


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2009)

At least one of the players arrested was wearing some type of Tennessee gear during the attempted robbery, according to police.


----------



## Skipper (Nov 12, 2009)

chadair said:


> sad part is, is that some would still be robbing either way



That's true.  From the reports on the radio this morning dope was involved.  I guess it'd take a pretty good sized allowance to cover that stuff.

Skipper


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> At least one of the players arrested was wearing some type of Tennessee gear during the attempted robbery, according to police.



I wonder if it was the Black Jerseys to match the black hoods they had on.


----------



## mule69 (Nov 12, 2009)

I guess Kiffen just got the "street cred" he wanted.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

mule69 said:


> I guess Kiffen just got the "street cred" he wanted.



I wonder if Lane Kiffin sent the wrong message to his players when he did not deny or denounce the lyrics in Lil Waynes rap song saying Kiffin smoked weed.

Maybe Lil Wayne can now add another UT verse to his rap song.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Nov 12, 2009)

Didn't Kiffen just talk this week about how clean his program was? Sometimes the man just needs to keep his mouth shut. It could happen to any program though. There are thugs on every team even at some of the elite schools. Just wow is all I can say.. And I don't think paying the players would have stopped these thugs from doing what they did.


----------



## Skipper (Nov 12, 2009)

mule69 said:


> I guess Kiffen just got the "street cred" he wanted.



Unless you are talking about Army, Navy, Vanderbilt, and the like, all these teams are made up of the same caliber of players from the same sorts of backgrounds.  

Time was when this sort of thing might have been swept under a rug somewhere between the powers at a UT and the City of Knoxville.  However, in today's media world with the internet, it's less possible to keep it a secret so it gets around the world in a hurry.  Tuscaloosa and Athens I'm sure isn't much different.  I know for a fact that Tuscaloosa isn't.  

The more drugs become involved in society the worse this stuff is going to get.  It's no different than the thieving going on in any neighborhood USA to support drug habits.  The subdivision I live in is an upper middle class place.  Every year we have one or more kids come of age to start using drugs and people stuff starts getting gone.  It's not outside people coming in and stealing, it's homegrown neighbor kids supporting a habit.  They either get caught, or move on to college and it stops for a while till someone else's kid gets hooked on dope and it starts over again.  There's 350 houses in that subdivision and in the 15 years I've lived there about 6 kids have made life miserable for a time.

Skipper


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

I heard Kiffin was blaming it on Marlon Browns grandmother.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 12, 2009)

There is a huge temptation to pile on lane Kiffin right now.  I'll just say that for all his big talk about recruiting and all his nonsense like flying in on helicopters, maybe he should be more particular about the type of kids that he recruits.

Having said that, this could happen anywhere.  I'm certainly not aying that we don't have our own thugs and haven't had them in the past.  When you go to these asinine lengths for the approval of some of these kids in the recruiting process, you have to ask yourself what kind of people are impressed by that sort of thing.  That's any school.  Not just Tennessee


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 12, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I heard Kiffin was blaming it on Marlon Browns grandmother.



He'll spin this some sort of way.  That's for sure.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

Skipper said:


> Unless you are talking about Army, Navy, Vanderbilt, and the like, all these teams are made up of the same caliber of players from the same sorts of backgrounds.
> 
> Time was when this sort of thing might have been swept under a rug somewhere between the powers at a UT and the City of Knoxville.  However, in today's media world with the internet, it's less possible to keep it a secret so it gets around the world in a hurry.  Tuscaloosa and Athens I'm sure isn't much different.  I know for a fact that Tuscaloosa isn't.
> 
> ...



The female driver has a little bit of weed on her. Not too many folks rob or break into houses to support their reefer habit. I'd agree if it were crack or coke or meth. On second thought, they might've needed some $$$ for some Doritos and cheese puffs.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

Updated Details.....That is all.


http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/nov/12/three-tennessee-football-players-arrested-armed-ro/


Three Tennessee football players arrested in armed robbery attempt
Knoxville News-Sentinel 
Posted November 12, 2009 at 8:31 a.m. , updated November 12, 2009 at 8:31 a.m. 
Email Discuss Share » Digg Facebook LinkedIn     MySpace Print A A A KNOXVILLE â€” Three University of Tennessee freshman football players this morning face attempted armed robbery charges.

Janzen Jackson, Michael Edwards and Nu'Keese Richardson, all 18, were charged this morning after an armed robbery attempt at a Pilot station on Cumberland Avenue, according to the Knoxville Police Department.

Search our databases
 Each player faces three counts of attempted armed robbery.

UT athletic director Mike Hamilton released a statement this morning about the episode.

"At this time we are currently evaluating the circumstances surrounding an incident involving Mike Edwards, Janzen Jackson and Nu'Keese Richardson," Hamilton said. "Any decisions or comments regarding their status will not be made until the evaluations are complete."

Both Richardson and Jackson are coming off a week in which they faced discipline from coach Lane Kiffin, the former for missing a practice and the latter for a violation of team rules.

*Kiffin has touted the discipline in his program and a clean arrest record as recently as Wednesday's SEC teleconference.*
According to KPD spokesman Darrell DeBusk, the incident began at 1:43 a.m. at the Pilot station, 2218 Cumberland Ave., when officers were alerted to an armed robbery in progress.

When officers arrived, they found Corey B. Zickefoose, 20, Benjamin J. Everett, 19, and Corey M. Smith, 18, claiming to have been accosted by two men wearing black hoodies.

The trio told officers they were sitting in a 1998 Hyundai Elantra at the convenience store while a friend was inside the business. As they waited for their friend, a man opened the driver's door, brandished a handgun and said, "Give me everything you have," DeBusk said.

A second man, also wearing a black hoodie, then opened the passenger door of the Hyundai and reiterated to the trio, "Give us everything you've got," DeBusk said.

The victims said they showed the two men their empty wallets and said they had no money. A third man then approached the car and told the other two men in hoodies, "We've got to go," DeBusk said.

The three men got into a 2010 Toyota Prius driven by a woman and fled the area.

Officers stopped the car on Neyland Drive near Leinard Lane after it had been seen near Gibbs Halls.

Police found Edwards, Richardson and Jackson in the car, which was driven by Marie Montmarquet, 22, DeBusk said.

A search of the Prius revealed a air-powered pellet pistol under the rear seat. Two black hoodies were seen in plain view in the back seat, DeBusk said.

In the car's glove box police found a marijuana grinder. Police found a clear plastic bag of suspected marijuana in Montmarquet's jacket pocket, DeBusk said.

Montmarquet told police the pot grinder and pot found in her jacket belonged to her, DeBusk said. She was charged with simple possession of pot and possession of drug parapharnalia.

The suspects were taken to the Pilot station where the three victims identified Edwards and Richardson as the two men in black hoodies who demanded their wallets.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I heard Kiffin was blaming it on Marlon Browns grandmother.



Since you brought it up I was wondering how the college life was treating Marlon at UGA? Has Marlon said anything publicly about maybe having to go to church alone before his college career is over?


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2009)

Just when things seems to be turning around this happens. The program took a step back last night, to what degree is unknown at this point. Hopefully Kiffin will deal with this swiftly and can move forward.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Since you brought it up I was wondering how the college life was treating Marlon at UGA? Has Marlon said anything publicly about maybe having to go to church alone before his college career is over?



Well, he's not in jail for armed robbery.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Just when things seems to be turning around this happens. The program took a step back last night, to what degree is unknown at this point.



All 3 arrested were Kiffin recruits none of Fulmers recruits were involved. Kind of interesting.

That is all......


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> All 3 arrested were Kiffin recruits none of Fulmers recruits were involved. Kind of interesting.
> 
> That is all......



You need to check the arrest numbers Fulmer's last year at UT.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks like Lil Wayne may have another Rap Hit in the works... That is all.


----------



## mule69 (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> I wonder if Lane Kiffin sent the wrong message to his players when he did not deny or denounce the lyrics in Lil Waynes rap song saying Kiffin smoked weed.
> 
> Maybe Lil Wayne can now add another UT verse to his rap song.



This is exactly what i am talking about. I don't think endorsing this kind of culture can be of any help. The coaches taking there shirts off jumping up and down and yelling "wild boyz wild boyz" breeds this thugery if that is a word. Being a Georgia fan and watching our kids dancing on the sideline makes me just as mad. I know you have to let them have fun and there is a fine line. I just don't know where it is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 12, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Well, he's not in jail for armed robbery.



Bwhahahahaha!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 12, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Since you brought it up I was wondering how the college life was treating Marlon at UGA? Has Marlon said anything publicly about maybe having to go to church alone before his college career is over?



Maybe Marlon was like most of us and just thought Kiffin was a deuche bag and didn't want to play for him.  Just sayin.

There is nothing wrong with Lane Kiffin that a black eye and a bloddy nose wouldn't cure.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> All 3 arrested were Kiffin recruits none of Fulmers recruits were involved. Kind of interesting.
> 
> That is all......





AccUbonD said:


> You need to check the arrest numbers Fulmer's last year at UT.



Fulmer is gone and Lane is the current Captain. Just found it interesting that all 3 arrested were courted, and recruited by Kiffin.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Fulmer is gone and Lane is the current Captain. Just found it interesting that all 3 arrested were courted, and recruited by Kiffin.



Yep first one's under Kiffin watch and will not be the last.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2009)

you can try and run a clean program, but it's tough to police all the kids that are on the team.  it makes you shake your head when you read things like this, but you really have no clue, or control, of how a kid is going to act when he is living on his own.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> you can try and run a clean program, but it's tough to police all the kids that are on the team.  it makes you shake your head when you read things like this, but you really have no clue, or control, of how a kid is going to act when he is living on his own.




One can only hope that the other CFB coaches use this when talking to their players and explain to them what opportunities they can lose by being idiots, and that the players listen.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe when they get out of jail they can go to SC and pump gas


----------



## Skipper (Nov 12, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> You need to check the arrest numbers Fulmer's last year at UT.



Starting in about 2003 and up.

Skipper


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2009)

For the one's trying to spin this on Kiffin this new staff didn't have but a few months to evaluate the talent. There was red flags especially on Mike edwards when Ohio St. didn't offer him. Not saying this wont happen again cause it will, but Kiffin to this point has been fairly strict.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> For the one's trying to spin this on Kiffin this new staff didn't have but a few months to evaluate the talent. There was red flags especially on Mike edwards when Ohio St. didn't offer him. Not saying this wont happen again cause it will, but Kiffin to this point has been fairly strict.



Have'nt seen any spin posted, just facts! When you promote a certain element / atmosphere, you are usually going to get that element / atmosphere. 

Give it time, I think this pot is only at a simmer, and could boil over in the near future.

That is all....


----------



## Skipper (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Fulmer is gone and Lane is the current Captain. Just found it interesting that all 3 arrested were courted, and recruited by Kiffin.



I don't really find that out of the ordinary.  It's not uncommon for freshmen in a particular recruiting class to hang with freshmen from the same recruiting class.  

Both of these players had been in trouble this year at UT and I think Kiffin was hoping they would make it to the end of the year before the parting of the ways happened.  

Jackson was suspended last week for what was said to be a positive drug test.  Officially, it was a violation of team rules.  Off the record it was a positive drug test.

Skipper


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Have'nt seen any spin posted, just facts! When you promote a certain element / atmosphere, you are usually going to get that element / atmosphere.
> 
> Give it time, I think this pot is only at a simmer, and could boil over in the near future.
> 
> That is all....



What element has Kiffin promoted?


----------



## Skipper (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Have'nt seen any spin posted, just facts! When you promote a certain element / atmosphere, you are usually going to get that element / atmosphere.
> 
> Give it time, I think this pot is only at a simmer, and could boil over in the near future.
> 
> That is all....



Kiffin was handed what he was handed and told to make do with it.  The fact is, the recruits they got had been on the hook since before Kiffin was hired.  No, he might not have got the best quality players in this class, but then starting his recruiting in January might have a lot to do with that.  I'd imagine at that point you have to take what's left or take nothing.

Skipper


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

Skipper said:


> Kiffin was handed what he was handed and told to make do with it.  The fact is, the recruits they got had been on the hook since before Kiffin was hired.  No, he might not have got the best quality players in this class, but then starting his recruiting in January might have a lot to do with that.  I'd imagine at that point you have to take what's left or take nothing.
> 
> Skipper




Not Nukeese Richardson. He didn't come on board until Kiffin talked him into it then Kiffin proceeded to rub it in Meyers face.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 12, 2009)

This is ridiculous! As much as I dispise UT and LK now this has nothing to do with him and the UT program IMO. I guess you could say its LKs fault for signing questionable character folks but every SEC school (except maybe Vandy) has border line thugs on their roster. I know weve had our share of gangsters at BAMA, but don't recall anyone participating in an armed robbery. Feel bad for UT program and fans, just when things were looking up and you had something positive to talk about, this hot potatoe gets thrown in your lap. Hope they keep it together for the rest of the season but this will be tough. Everyone, lets not bash fans too bad, like everyone has said, it could be anyones team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 12, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> For the one's trying to spin this on Kiffin this new staff didn't have but a few months to evaluate the talent. There was red flags especially on Mike edwards when Ohio St. didn't offer him. Not saying this wont happen again cause it will, but Kiffin to this point has been fairly strict.



Hey yall billed him as Mr. Super Recruiter Guy who was going to take all of our recruits away from us.  If this is what he's bringing to Knoxville yall can have them as far as I'm concerned.

Whether it's fair or not, when you run your mouth the way he has, there is going to be a backlash and you aren't going to get the benefit of many doubts.  If Kiffin gets blamed for this, he has nobody to be angry with but himself.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 12, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> What element has Kiffin promoted?



What type of kid do you think feels he needs to have the coach come in on a helicopter to acquire his services?  What kind of kid LIKES an arrogant jerk who shoots his mouth off in the media whether he knows what he's talking about or not?  The fact that Lil Wayne approves of Kiffin's behavior and compares himself to him is pretty telling.  Kiffin has himself to blame if thugs want to play for him.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 12, 2009)

That shade of orange is perfect inside the joint...  They won't even have to change their wardrobes.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 12, 2009)

Reports now say that the robbery took place at a prominent UT boosters store!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 12, 2009)

Suspend them for a half!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 12, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> Reports now say that the robbery took place at a prominent UT boosters store!



That ought to go over like a concrete cloud.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 12, 2009)

Be interested to see what CLK does. I believe they have to be dismissed from the program immediatley. Whether they are convicted or not, they were obviously involved. Does he want his wife or kids roaming around campus with orange clad armed robbers?


----------



## Skipper (Nov 12, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> Reports now say that the robbery took place at a prominent UT boosters store!



Pilot Oil is owned by the Haslam family.  As in Knoxville Mayor Bill Haslam.  It's not going to affect UT donations.

Skipper


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

I think that most everyone know something like this can happen just about anywhere but we, as rival fans, would be missing a great opportunity if we didn't pile on. Summer of 07 all of UGA's rivals did the exact same thing when Michael Lemon beat some dudes face in. But the point is that Kiffin hasn't made any friends outside of Knoxville so people don't need to act so surprised when folks pile on when the dook hits the fan.


----------



## DDD (Nov 12, 2009)

topcat said:


> You're a riot.





Kiffin has bowed his chest out and even bragged about his program being clean as a whistle and no arrest records.  

Don't get ticky just because your program is now on the shady side of things.

Someone is a little sensitive today.  I suggest Midol.


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 12, 2009)

Skipper said:


> If they'd let us pay our players they'd have money and _*wouldn't be needing to rob people*_.
> 
> Skipper



So, if you're broke/without money, that's an excuse to rob it from others?

Unbelievable thought process-- not to mention the obvious lack of morals be someone who would use this as an excuse.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 12, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> That shade of orange is perfect inside the joint...  They won't even have to change their wardrobes.



 That's funny right there


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

At SC, you pump gas for a living...
At UT, you rob people who pump gas for a living...


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

Skipper said:


> I don't really find that out of the ordinary.  It's not uncommon for freshmen in a particular recruiting class to hang with freshmen from the same recruiting class.
> Skipper




True, but especially with freshman star recruits, they usually hang with and are mentored by a upper classman that plays the same position.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> At SC, you pump gas for a living...
> At UT, you rob people who pump gas for a living...



 It's all a conspiracy. Those boys only wish they were pumping gas now. There was an article that was just put out on Vol nation about Jackson learning his lesson and then a day or two later this.

That is all.


----------



## DDD (Nov 12, 2009)

fairhope said:


> It's all a conspiracy. Those boys only wish they were pumping gas now. There was an article that was just put out on Vol nation about Jackson learning his lesson and then a day or two later this.
> 
> That is all.



Topcat would tell you that it could happen anywhere.  

Mushroom cloud over Knoxville.  Love it.


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 12, 2009)

Clearly we have arrest problems....I am about as big a UT fan as possible... Janzen was also heavily recruited by Auburn, Bama, and UGA.....Nuke was a prized committed recruit by Fla...and heavily recruited by UGA and UT.....So anybody that thinks the coach had anything to do with this is an absolute tool....I know as the CEO or head of the program he has to take a little blame, but to say Kiffin was at fault is retarded.....My main love for SEC football is to trash talk but talk abou the scores or the plays....Cause if Nuke was a gator he would still be a granny robbing thug....haha


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

Their getaway car was a Prius? You just can't make that up...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 12, 2009)

Stonewall83 said:


> Clearly we have arrest problems....I am about as big a UT fan as possible... Janzen was also heavily recruited by Auburn, Bama, and UGA.....Nuke was a prized committed recruit by Fla...and heavily recruited by UGA and UT.....So anybody that thinks the coach had anything to do with this is an absolute tool....I know as the CEO or head of the program he has to take a little blame, but to say Kiffin was at fault is retarded.....My main love for SEC football is to trash talk but talk abou the scores or the plays....Cause if Nuke was a gator he would still be a granny robbing thug....haha



Hey man throw out all the insults you want.  The fact is, when you act like an immature, loud mouth, arrogant, jerk like Kiffin has at every opportunity, you don't get the benefit of many doubts.  So I would argue that the terms, "absolute tool" and "retarded" apply pretty well to your coach rather than the people criticizing him.


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 12, 2009)

hahaha I just read that....OMG im gonna fail all my classes and never actually transfer to UT......I cant quit laughing....that and the 1 of the men was wearing UT gear.....and they robbed a Hyundai...not exactly who ur expecting to be carrying the money around.....


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey man throw out all the insults you want. The fact is, when you act like an immature, loud mouth, arrogant, jerk like Kiffin has at every opportunity, you don't get the benefit of many doubts. So I would argue that the terms, "absolute tool" and "retarded" apply pretty well to your coach rather than the people criticizing him. 
__________________

I never said he has handled the media well....But if this would have happened to Mark Richt or Urban Meyer people would attack them....I promise... a couple years ago a UGA player got locked up for driving on a suspended license and everyone on this board said he should be suspended for the rest of the season....Clearly these players act like a bunch of thugs because they think it is cool to rob people and smoke weed.....so on and so on.....thats why the lil wayne kiffin thing made me wanna puke...How many Knoxville natives listen to lil wayne??? I'd guess not many....


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 12, 2009)

and maybe we are the new Miami???


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 12, 2009)

Stonewall83 said:


> Hey man throw out all the insults you want. The fact is, when you act like an immature, loud mouth, arrogant, jerk like Kiffin has at every opportunity, you don't get the benefit of many doubts. So I would argue that the terms, "absolute tool" and "retarded" apply pretty well to your coach rather than the people criticizing him.
> __________________
> 
> I never said he has handled the media well....But if this would have happened to Mark Richt or Urban Meyer people would attack them....I promise... a couple years ago a UGA player got locked up for driving on a suspended license and everyone on this board said he should be suspended for the rest of the season....Clearly these players act like a bunch of thugs because they think it is cool to rob people and smoke weed.....so on and so on.....thats why the lil wayne kiffin thing made me wanna puke...How many Knoxville natives listen to lil wayne??? I'd guess not many....




Comparing attempted Armed Robbery to driving without a license  Seriously?


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2009)

Stonewall83 said:


> Clearly we have arrest problems....I am about as big a UT fan as possible... Janzen was also heavily recruited by Auburn, Bama, and UGA.....Nuke was a prized committed recruit by Fla...and heavily recruited by UGA and UT.....So anybody that thinks the coach had anything to do with this is an absolute tool....I know as the CEO or head of the program he has to take a little blame, but to say Kiffin was at fault is retarded.....My main love for SEC football is to trash talk but talk abou the scores or the plays....Cause if Nuke was a gator he would still be a granny robbing thug....haha



I totally disagree with you on much of your post. Even though many other schools recruited him tells me nothing. Now if he had been a gun toting thug who robbed before or during the recruiting process, I would bet that all recruiting would have been done except maybe those who allow this type of behavior or worse (rape) on the team. Now with that being said, there have been some good posts about the mentoring of these kids by the upperclassmen. The attitude and mindset of these kids could have been changed in the right environment. Evidentally the environment they are in failed them.

That is all.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 12, 2009)

Stonewall83 said:


> Hey man throw out all the insults you want. The fact is, when you act like an immature, loud mouth, arrogant, jerk like Kiffin has at every opportunity, you don't get the benefit of many doubts. So I would argue that the terms, "absolute tool" and "retarded" apply pretty well to your coach rather than the people criticizing him.
> __________________
> 
> I never said he has handled the media well....But if this would have happened to Mark Richt or Urban Meyer people would attack them....I promise... a couple years ago a UGA player got locked up for driving on a suspended license and everyone on this board said he should be suspended for the rest of the season....Clearly these players act like a bunch of thugs because they think it is cool to rob people and smoke weed.....so on and so on.....thats why the lil wayne kiffin thing made me wanna puke...How many Knoxville natives listen to lil wayne??? I'd guess not many....



Fair enough.  But if you can't see that Kiffin has embraced this foolishness to a certain extent with his helicopter riding, billboard posting, public trash talking nonsense, you aren't being honest with yourself.  That is all.


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 12, 2009)

NO....not at all....Im just saying fans blow every offense out of the water..Recruiting violations to parking violations to felonies all it does is give fans a reason to talk more trash(which i love btw...)....I think NUKE is a freaking crybaby...I mean this is the SEC freshman usually don't play especially if you don't know the plays...But I hope what I have heard about Jackson not being as heavily involved...


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 12, 2009)

Im pretty young....24 and part of me likes the mouth running....Now the beating UF comment was absolutely ignorant...But I do believe that Ut will be a much better program in the future....Hopefully with less S!@# talking and more winning.....I gotta get back to class before I have to start looking for Hyundais to rob!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 12, 2009)

Stonewall83 said:


> Im pretty young....24 and part of me likes the mouth running....Now the beating UF comment was absolutely ignorant...But I do believe that Ut will be a much better program in the future....Hopefully with less S!@# talking and more winning.....



Maybe.  As long as old Kiffin is there, I think yall will be in most of the games yall play.  One thing about all the jaw jacking though, if yall don't start inning a lot of games soon, he's just going to look stupid.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Maybe.  As long as old Kiffin is there, I think yall will be in most of the games yall play.  One thing about all the jaw jacking though, if yall don't start inning a lot of games soon, he's just going to look stupid.



Win or lose he will still look stupid because that just can't be fixed.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

Stonewall83 said:


> NO....not at all....Im just saying fans blow every offense out of the water..Recruiting violations to parking violations to felonies all it does is give fans a reason to talk more trash(which i love btw...)....I think NUKE is a freaking crybaby...I mean this is the SEC freshman usually don't play especially if you don't know the plays...But I hope what I have heard about Jackson not being as heavily involved...



Look at the bright side. UT is in the news and according to Kiffin, any publicity is good publicity.

Yo homes, that is all...


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2009)

I heard the boyz were thinking about a remake of the Movie "The longest Yard" Bama supplied Jimmie John's and now UT is contributing. The director of the movie is Lil Wayne.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

If convicted, I wonder what Cell "BLOCK" they will be held in.


----------



## jwea89 (Nov 12, 2009)

i just got to say this since everyone else is

that is all


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

It is amazing. I just checked the WWW for updates, and for the 1st time in Kiffin's short UT career, Kiffin has NO comment Looks like we finally found out what will keep his soup cooler shut.


That is all................................................for now!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> It is amazing. I just checked the WWW for updates, and for the 1st time in Kiffin's short UT career, Kiffin has NO comment Looks like we finally found out what will keep his soup cooler shut.
> 
> 
> That is all................................................for now!



Maybe Monte had a break through. It has taken 34 years, but maybe, just maybe the punk is listening now.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

Even if this was some random act of three young adults, some will ask now if it’s a reflection of the coach’s first recruiting class, his program, or the element his style attracts. But when you come into a high-profile job in the SEC and seem intent on stirring things up, be prepared for what’s going to happen when something goes wrong.


That is all............................


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 12, 2009)

Hearing reports now that Janzen will have charges dropped. Don't know if there is any truth to it or not, but it was said that Janzen was in the store while this was going on and was unaware what was happening.....I find it hard to believe

The first reports I heard was that Janzen was in the car while this was going on, then got out of the car and said "Come on, we got to go"


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hearing reports now that Janzen will have charges dropped. Don't know if there is any truth to it or not, but it was said that Janzen was in the store while this was going on and was unaware what was happening.....I find it hard to believe
> 
> The first reports I heard was that Janzen was in the car while this was going on, then got out of the car and said "Come on, we got to go"



Sounds crazy to me too, but will give him the benefit of the doubt. Just hard to believe that he is out at 1:30-2:00 AM at the same location that this takes place and then is in the car with them. Make me say Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Nov 12, 2009)

*Punishment*

I just heard that the punishment will be for all of them to sit out the first half of the Ole Miss game..


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Nov 12, 2009)

No nevermind.. The players will now be holding a press conference. Let me listen.. Nope they think that they should now sit out the whole game and not become a distraction to the team. Such good Christian Boys.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 12, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Sounds crazy to me too, but will give him the benefit of the doubt. Just hard to believe that he is out at 1:30-2:00 AM at the same location that this takes place and then is in the car with them. Make me say Hmmmmmm.



From the way I read it, it sounds like they are saying the 3 of them went to the store together with the female driver. Janzen went inside for something, and Nu'Keese and the other feller then decided to rob somebody at the spur of the moment....

Will be hard to prove without video evidence. Even then, it will be near impossible to prove that he was oblivious that something was going on.

While the 3 guys that got robbed only identified Nu'Keese and the other guy, it still gets Janzen with aiding in the commission of a crime if he was with the guilty party and no hard evidence to suggest otherwise


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

This is how we rolled at USC homies!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 12, 2009)

Tennessee assistant head coach and recruiting coordinator Ed Orgeron said this at a Knoxville Quarterback Club meeting two weeks ago, when asked about recruiting tough guys: “We’re not angels and we’re not going to recruit a bunch of angels.”

 Well, he wasn't lying...


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2009)

Update: Jackson, Edwards both released from jail

Janzen Jackson, one of three freshman UT football players arrested early Thursday morning in connection with an armed robbery, has been released from jail on his own recognizance, according to his attorney. 

Since Jackson's release, co-defendant and teammate Mike Edwards has been released.

Jackson is also saying he's innocent of the armed robbery in which he's accused. 

Attorney Don Bosch is representing Jackson and has given 10News a statement on the matter:

This office represents Janzen Jackson. As of this afternoon his bond has been reduced from $15,000 to being released on his recognizance. Mr. Jackson vehemently asserts his innocence. And we hope that this will become apparent in the next 24 to 48 hours.

Jackson is one of three University of Tennessee football players charged with an attempted armed robbery that occured at a Pilot on the Cumberland Avenue strip early Thursday morning.

Nu'Keese Richardson, Janzen Jackson, and Mike Edwards were being held at the Knox County Detention Center; there's no word at this point whether Richardson or Edwards have been released.

According to victim statements to police, three men were sitting in their car outside the Pilot at 2218 Cumberland Avenue.  They say a male in a hoodie approached and opened the driver's door, showed a black semi-automatic handgun and said, "Give me everything you have!"  A second male then approached and opened the passenger's side door and said, "Give us everything you've got!"  Then a third male told the other two they needed to leave.

The victims, identified as Corey Zickefoose, Benjamin Everett and Corey Smith, all Maryville residents, called 911.   Police were then dispatched and a search started for the suspects including a reported female driver. 

Police then found a vehicle matching the description near Gibbs Hall on the UT campus.  The four suspects were then detained.

A search of the car revealed marijuana paraphenalia, two black hoodies, and a CO2 powered black pellet gun.

Police said the female driver, Marie Montmarquet, later stated the paraphenalia belonged to her.  She was charged with posession, in addition to attempted armed robbery.

Montmarquet is a 22-year-old woman from Mount Juliet, Tennessee.

The suspects were taken to the Pilot for identification where the victims identified Edwards and Richardson as the ones who asked for all the money.

The three football players are all Lane Kiffin recruits.

"At this time we are currently evaluating the circumstances surrounding an incident involving Mike Edwards, Janzen Jackson and Nu'Keese Richardson," said UT Athletic Director Mike Hamilton.  "Any decisions or comments regarding their status will not be made until the evaluations are complete."


http://www.wbir.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=104577&catid=2


----------



## proside (Nov 12, 2009)

Straight out of Kville is a couple of Kiffindale JR's  with an attitude!

When they are called off they have a sawed off pull the trigga and bodies are hauled off!

Some of the Vol's along with Kiffin give you murder raps that keep you DANCIN! 

But a few of them have crime records like charles MANSON!

Now if ya shopping at a convient store you betta give it up SMOOTH, 

there is no telling when them vols are down for a JACK MOVE!


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

proside said:


> Straight out of Kville is a couple of Kiffindale JR's  with an attitude!
> 
> When they are called off they have a sawed off pull the trigga and bodies are hauled off!
> 
> ...



Heavy Pro on the mike in this hizzle homies.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Heavy Pro on the mike in this hizzle homies.


----------



## proside (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Heavy Pro on the mike in this hizzle homies.



your a trip bro!!!

I hope they dont bring their BB guns to the game with them next year!

We might have to poke their eyes out!!!


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 12, 2009)

As a die hard UT fan I hate to say it.....but that rap is hilarious....and the only one I really give a flip about is Jackson, Nuke was supposed to leave soon anyway.....He prolly already tried to rob Lane for some playing time..


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 12, 2009)

*All I can say is WOW...  I just love the last sentence, LOL*

KNOXVILLE (WATE) -- One of the men police said was a victim of an attempted armed robbery by three UT football players told 6 News Thursday he thinks they should stay on the team.

Corey B. Zickefoose, 20, said he was sitting in the driver's seat of a 1998 Hyundai Elantra on Cumberland Ave. when one of the players pulled a gun and demanded money.

But that's not enough to prevent the players from being kicked off the team, he told 6 News. 

"I think they should still be able to play football, regardless," he said. "Tennessee is my place. It's my football team." 

"Even after they put a gun in your face, you say let them play football?" 6 News asked.

"Yeah, it's Tennessee. That's the way it is sometimes," Zickefoose said.


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2009)

DDD said:


> Topcat would tell you that it could happen anywhere.
> 
> Mushroom cloud over Knoxville.  Love it.



Hey Tri-Delta... you're in Fantasy Land if you believe this couldn't possibly happen anywhere other than Knoxville, TN.

There's a different sort of mushroom cloud over Athens.  Isn't there?


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

*Kiffin finnally speaks on arrested players*

Sweetwater Tribune
by Daisy R Rider

Lane Kiffin finnaly makes his statement regarding his 3 freshman recruits that were arrested in Knoxville, Tn. this morning at approximately 1:45am. When asked what he thought about the arrest, Kiffin replied "I hope you all know that none of this would have ever happened if the headsets would have been working at the beginning of our game against #1 Alabama." When asked to elaborate on that statement, Kiffin replied "What does that mean? I don't understand." Kiffin then ran away hollering, "Daddy, Daddy, Daddy."


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 12, 2009)

topcat said:


> There's a different sort of mushroom cloud over Athens.  Isn't there?



I think I've seen something like that there before.....



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z9uCpRTzHrw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z9uCpRTzHrw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

Breaking News states that the 3 arrested players may also be charged with a "Hate Crime" since one of the individuals that was robbed was a BAMA fan. Stay Tuned...........


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2009)

kevina said:


> Breaking News states that the 3 arrested players may also be charged with a "Hate Crime" since one of the individuals that was robbed was a BAMA fan. Stay Tuned...........


No, he'd have been shot executionary style

With a BB gun.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 12, 2009)

topcat said:


> No, he'd have been shot executionary style
> 
> With a BB gun.



If that was the case the victims only hope would have been that it was the Vols field goal kicker pulling the trigger as the bullet would have been blocked or short of the target.


----------



## chadair (Nov 12, 2009)

just seen on espn2 Kiffens quote he said UT has made it 11 months and 11 days w/o an incident

Lane needs to man up and realize they have not cornered the market in anti thug behavior. What a clown!!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 12, 2009)

It is so sad that this happened to these kids. All they had to do is call a booster and he woulda given them all the money they needed!


----------



## topcat (Nov 12, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> It is so sad that this happened to these kids. All they had to do is call a booster and he woulda given them all the money they needed!


See, this is the 2nd comment I've seen on UT players not being payed enough.

Apparently, there's a fine line and UGA is paying too much to their players.  They became complacent and started SUCKING.


----------



## sleeze (Nov 12, 2009)

Cant spell pelleT gUn without UT.


----------



## kevina (Nov 12, 2009)

Lane Kiffin, it is 9pm. Do you know where your players are?


----------



## jdgator (Nov 12, 2009)

Thats horrible. Sorry to hear it for UT.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2009)

what a waste.....


----------



## dwills (Nov 12, 2009)

So do you guys think that they will be kicked off the team? If not, they will surely receive a good bit of jail time...that might mess up some of their playing time huh?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Sometimes, thats just how it is.....*

Alright you photoshop experts, brink on the farks! Heres one I put together in the last few minutes.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow! Man, I've just sat back and read many responses and majority-well, I'll keep it to myself. Guys, every program has its flaws. Every programs has kids from various backgrounds;suburban or urban. Regardless, it's a crying shame that these young men have gotten themselves caught up in a situation that will haunt them the rest of thier lives. Kiffin can't go around holding their hands all day long. One can't predict so much of what a kid/person may do. If anyone in this thread is perfect, then cast stones! Hello!!!??? Aight then. Reserve your judgements and hope that justice prevail where it shall! However, that was a very stupid move on those kids behalf!!!!! STUPID!!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 13, 2009)

*You are obviously posting in the wrong forum!*



Big Kuntry said:


> Wow! Man, I've just sat back and read many responses and majority-well, I'll keep it to myself. Guys, every program has its flaws. Every programs has kids from various backgrounds;suburban or urban. Regardless, it's a crying shame that these young men have gotten themselves caught up in a situation that will haunt them the rest of thier lives. Kiffin can't go around holding their hands all day long. One can't predict so much of what a kid/person may do. If anyone in this thread is perfect, then cast stones! Hello!!!??? Aight then. Reserve your judgements and hope that justice prevail where it shall! However, that was a very stupid move on those kids behalf!!!!! STUPID!!!



You are far too intelligent and logical to post here. Please refrain from posting any additional messages. You'll make the Bammers head's explode.


----------



## proside (Nov 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I just hate it for these boys.



Not me


Its the rest of the law abiding players and fans that I hate it for!




mule69 said:


> The coaches taking there shirts off jumping up and down and yelling "wild boyz wild boyz" breeds this thugery if that is a word.



When my wife and I jump up and down with our shirts off and she is yelling wild Boy Wild boy 

I promise you it does not make me wanna go rob people @ truck stops!

Well, there was a time it would make me write a BAD CHECK!





Stonewall83 said:


> I never said he has handled the media well....But if this would have happened to Mark Richt or Urban Meyer ?How many Knoxville natives listen to Lil wayne anyway?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Fla's super star player goes to prison to pray for criminals
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2009)

Big Kuntry said:


> Wow! Man, I've just sat back and read many responses and majority-well, I'll keep it to myself. Guys, every program has its flaws. Every programs has kids from various backgrounds;suburban or urban. Regardless, it's a crying shame that these young men have gotten themselves caught up in a situation that will haunt them the rest of thier lives. Kiffin can't go around holding their hands all day long. One can't predict so much of what a kid/person may do. If anyone in this thread is perfect, then cast stones! Hello!!!??? Aight then. Reserve your judgements and hope that justice prevail where it shall! However, that was a very stupid move on those kids behalf!!!!! STUPID!!!


 


KYBobwhite said:


> You are far too intelligent and logical to post here. Please refrain from posting any additional messages. You'll make the Bammers head's explode.


 
Yeah,,,,the next thing you know he will be over in the Political Forum shutting everyone down.

PFFFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!! Puuuleeeeeze.






ROLL TIDE


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 13, 2009)

These dumb butts are lucky to even be alive this morning. Point a pellet gun in somebody's face at 2:00 in the morning in most places will cause the pointee to pull a real gun and blow you away.


----------



## AU Bassman (Nov 13, 2009)

Bigger question???
     How does this effect recruiting at UT? Kiffen supposedly has one of the better classes lined up for 2010.Does the arrest of these players have any effect on a promising recruits final decision?
   Dear old mom and dad of 5* eighteen year old high school player have got to be raising some eyebrows at this latest news out of Knoxville. It's along way till signing day and you better bet any and all recruiters and coaches will use this against UT to try and steer these kids to other schools.
  Look for UT and Kiffen to distance themselves from this mess and these players as quickly as possible. Of course every UT game will have some reference to this from the announcers till their season is over. It will be like a brand new story every Sat. for awhile.


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2009)

Robbed with a pelet pistol and made a get away in a Prius?

You get no street cred in prison for that.


----------



## DDD (Nov 13, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> Alright you photoshop experts, brink on the farks! Heres one I put together in the last few minutes.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 13, 2009)

AU Bassman said:


> Bigger question???
> How does this effect recruiting at UT? Kiffen supposedly has one of the better classes lined up for 2010.Does the arrest of these players have any effect on a promising recruits final decision?
> Dear old mom and dad of 5* eighteen year old high school player have got to be raising some eyebrows at this latest news out of Knoxville. It's along way till signing day and you better bet any and all recruiters and coaches will use this against UT to try and steer these kids to other schools.
> Look for UT and Kiffen to distance themselves from this mess and these players as quickly as possible. Of course every UT game will have some reference to this from the announcers till their season is over. It will be like a brand new story every Sat. for awhile.




Been wondering that myself since this happen. Hopefully in the next couple of weeks it will be answered one way or another. Hint...hint


----------



## kevina (Nov 13, 2009)

AU Bassman said:


> Bigger question???
> How does this effect recruiting at UT? Kiffen supposedly has one of the better classes lined up for 2010.Does the arrest of these players have any effect on a promising recruits final decision?
> Dear old mom and dad of 5* eighteen year old high school player have got to be raising some eyebrows at this latest news out of Knoxville. It's along way till signing day and you better bet any and all recruiters and coaches will use this against UT to try and steer these kids to other schools.
> Look for UT and Kiffen to distance themselves from this mess and these players as quickly as possible. Of course every UT game will have some reference to this from the announcers till their season is over. It will be like a brand new story every Sat. for awhile.




It will be interesting to see if Lane will abandon / distance Ut from the guys, for the simple reason that if by chance there was any shady business during the recruiting process, you do not want a disgruntled ex-player out there running his mouth about recruiting secrets that were learned while at USC Stay tuned, this has the potential to get very interesting.

That is all...................................


----------



## AU Bassman (Nov 13, 2009)

kevina said:


> It will be interesting to see if Lane will abandon / distance Ut from the guys, for the simple reason that if by chance there was any shady business during the recruiting process, you do not want a disgruntled ex-player out there running his mouth about recruiting secrets that were learned while at USC



Interesting angle Kevina. I had not thought about that. You really got to think though that everything being equal that these players would be run out of Knoxville on a rail. I don't pretend to have any facts, and the cops and Kiffen are probobly the only ones who do. That being said, on the surface if I were the AD I would want them gone and this episode behind UT as soon as possible. I just cannot see them ever playing another down for UT, but who knows what skeletons are buried in Knoxville?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't think it will affect recruiting at all. We see examples of this every year at different schools. We are shocked, disappointed, and appalled. However, i seriously doubt any parent thinks a coaching staff in any way enables or condones bad behavior.
Greed is a powerful thing, and a lot of these kids grew up in area's where if you need money you take it. Some can overcome their upbringing and some can't. These 3 made a bad decision and it is going to cost them the rest of their lives.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 13, 2009)

AU Bassman said:


> Interesting angle Kevina. I had not thought about that. You really got to think though that everything being equal that these players would be run out of Knoxville on a rail. I don't pretend to have any facts, and the cops and Kiffen are probobly the only ones who do. That being said, on the surface if I were the AD I would want them gone and this episode behind UT as soon as possible. I just cannot see them ever playing another down for UT, but who knows what skeletons are buried in Knoxville?





rhbama3 said:


> I don't think it will affect recruiting at all. We see examples of this every year at different schools. We are shocked, disappointed, and appalled. However, i seriously doubt any parent thinks a coaching staff in any way enables or condones bad behavior.
> Greed is a powerful thing, and a lot of these kids grew up in area's where if you need money you take it. Some can overcome their upbringing and some can't. These 3 made a bad decision and it is going to cost them the rest of their lives.



 I agree with RH on this one. I just don't think that it affects recruiting much if any. Let's not forget that this is not the first player/recruit with a questionable background. If you ask me allowing a convicted rapist on the team is as bad or worse than this new incident.

JMHO--- That is all.................


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 13, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I think I've seen something like that there before.....
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z9uCpRTzHrw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z9uCpRTzHrw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




LoL! I saw them in Decatur several years back.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 13, 2009)

This could happen at any major NCAA school with the possible exception of the Military Academies.  The day of the "student athlete" football player is, for the most part, long gone.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 13, 2009)

Daisy Red Rider Pellet gun- $50.00
Used Kia Get away car- $4500.00
Lil Wayne CD- 14.99
Ghetto Blaster to play Lil Wayne CD- Stolen
Kiffins statement about 11 months, 11 days after looking at the sign in his office which said 11-11 without incident- Priceless.


----------



## kevina (Nov 13, 2009)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=4652109

Updated: November 13, 2009, 2:06 PM ET
Vols freshmen won't play vs. MississippiComment Email Print Share By Chris Low
ESPN.com
Archive 
The three Tennessee freshmen arrested early Thursday morning on charges of armed robbery will not play in Saturday's game against Mississippi, according to a Tennessee spokeswoman.
Tennessee coach Lane Kiffin has declined to comment about the players' status with the team until more information is gathered about their arrests.

However, Tiffany Carpenter, UT's director of public relations for athletics, said Friday that none of the three players -- safety Janzen Jackson, defensive back Mike Edwards nor receiver Nu'Keese Richardson -- would travel with the team and that none of the three would play in the game.



SEC blog
 ESPN.com's Chris Low writes about all things SEC in his conference blog. 

• Blog network:
College Football Nation

Jackson was released from jail Thursday afternoon on his own recognizance, and Edwards was released after posting bond. But Richardson still remained in the Knox County Detention Center on Friday and had yet to post a $19,500 bond, according to sheriff's department officials.

According to a Knoxville City Police report, the arrests stemmed from an attempted robbery outside a convenience store near campus. A powered pellet gun was recovered in the players' car after they were stopped by police near the Gibbs Hall dormitory on campus, where the Vols' freshman football players live.

At least one of the players arrested was wearing some type of Tennessee gear during the attempted robbery, according to police.

A fourth suspect, a woman alleged to have been driving a car with the three players as passengers, was also arrested.

Don Bosch, an attorney representing Jackson, said his client maintains his innocence and was hopeful of having the charges dismissed. 

Jackson, one of the highest rated signees in Kiffin's first recruiting class, has started in seven of the nine games this season and has been one of the best freshmen in the league.

Jackson was suspended last week for the Memphis game for what Kiffin said was a violation of team rules. That suspension came on the heels of a failed drug test, sources told ESPN.com.

As recently as Wednesday, during the SEC coaches teleconference, Kiffin had praised his team for not having any off-the-field problems during his tenure and had repeated several times this year that the Vols had been free of any such incidents.

Richardson, of Pahokee, Fla., was at the center of Kiffin's dustup with Florida coach Urban Meyer last February. Richardson had been committed to Florida for some time, but switched to Tennessee on signing day. 


The next day, at a Tennessee recruiting breakfast, Kiffin made his comments alleging Meyer cheated to get Richardson and still wasn't able to sign him. Kiffin was reprimanded by the SEC for those comments.

According to the police report, the victims of the robbery were in their car outside a Pilot convenience store, parked next to a Toyota Prius, when a black male approached wearing a hooded sweatshirt, brandishing what appeared to be a handgun, opened the driver's side door and said "Give me everything you have." 


A second black male also wearing a hooded sweatshirt then came around to the passenger side of the victims' car, opened it and said, "Give us everything you've got." 

But when the victims opened their wallets and showed they had no money, a third black male approached the other two and said "we've got to go," and all three got into the Prius and drove away, according to the police report.

Police said when they pulled over the Prius, they found a black air-powered pellet gun and a pair of hooded sweatshirts. Police also said they found a marijuana grinder, which the driver, Marie Montmarquet, said belonged to her, and a baggie containing what appeared to be marijuana in Montmarquet's jacket.

According to police, the victims later identified Edwards and Richardson as the men who had approached them.


Chris Low covers Southeastern Conference football for ESPN.com.


----------



## kevina (Nov 17, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2009)

:d:d:d


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 23, 2009)

The DA has dropped charges against Janzen Jackson.


----------



## kevina (Nov 23, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> The DA has dropped charges against Janzen Jackson.



Thats great news for that young man. Maybe he will use this as a learning experience, and use better judgement when it comes to who he hangs out with at 2:00am. Maybe in the future he will question why the others are packing a pellet pistol and have drugs in the car before he gets in it I wish him the best, except against BAMA.

That is all!


----------



## Stonewall83 (Nov 23, 2009)

Great News for Jackson......But yes hopefully he will not be out at 2 A.M. At All...


----------



## kevina (Nov 24, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> The DA has dropped charges against Janzen Jackson.



Has Kiffy made a decision on this yet? 

I cannot figure out why JJ walks out of the gas satation and sees his buddies robbing someone and says "we have got to get out of here". Sounds to me he knew something wrong had gone down, but I just cannot figure out why he jumped in the get away car if he was not part of the robbery.

BUMP....


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 24, 2009)

kevina said:


> Has Kiffy made a decision on this yet?
> 
> I cannot figure out why JJ walks out of the gas satation and sees his buddies robbing someone and says "we have got to get out of here". Sounds to me he knew something wrong had gone down, but I just cannot figure out why he jumped in the get away car if he was not part of the robbery.
> 
> BUMP....




That is all...


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 24, 2009)

kevina said:


> Has Kiffy made a decision on this yet?
> 
> I cannot figure out why JJ walks out of the gas satation and sees his buddies robbing someone and says "we have got to get out of here". Sounds to me he knew something wrong had gone down, but I just cannot figure out why he jumped in the get away car if he was not part of the robbery.
> 
> BUMP....



Janzen is starting this weekend and boy does Tennessee need him been thin on defense for a few weeks now. Whatever the DA and Janzen, Kiffin and DA or the University and DA worked out is ok by me. 

This does not apply to other schools where I see fit.

You may continue...........on second thought, 


That is all.


----------



## kevina (Nov 24, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Janzen is starting this weekend and boy does Tennessee need him been thin on defense for a few weeks now. Whatever the DA and Janzen, Kiffin and DA or the University and DA worked out is ok by me.
> 
> This does not apply to other schools where I see fit.
> 
> ...



I would start questioning JJ's judgement. Seeing the robbery go down and getting in the get away car was his 2nd bad decision on record.....................

1st one being that he signed with UT!

Now that is all..................................


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

kevina said:


> I would start questioning JJ's judgement. Seeing the robbery go down and getting in the get away car was his 2nd bad decision on record.....................
> 
> 1st one being that he signed with UT!
> 
> Now that is all..................................



Dont forget failing a pee-pee test....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dont forget failing a pee-pee test....



Oh.....that is all


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 24, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Janzen is starting this weekend and boy does Tennessee need him been thin on defense for a few weeks now. Whatever the DA and Janzen, Kiffin and DA or the University and DA worked out is ok by me.
> 
> This does not apply to other schools where I see fit.
> 
> ...



That is great that he has cleared his name. Did anything else ever come on the failed drug test? Seems ironic that he was coming off a suspension for failing a drug test only to be in a getaway car where drugs were present. Hopefully the young man has learned his lesson and will get the help he needs to kick the addiction.

That is all...


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Oh.....that is all


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm sure Janzen is out of strikes now. I don't know the whole story or truth. The woman (driver) who claimed the drugs had her charges dropped as well last I heard.


----------



## kevina (Nov 24, 2009)

kevina said:


> I would start questioning JJ's judgement. Seeing the robbery go down and getting in the get away car was his 2nd bad decision on record.....................
> 
> 1st one being that he signed with UT!
> 
> Now that is all..................................





BlackSmoke said:


> Dont forget failing a pee-pee test....



OH YEA!!!!! 3 strikes your out except at UT. I guess this is something else Kiffy learned at USC.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 24, 2009)

When I see the initials being used, JJ, the person i think of is Jimmie Johns. I guess the two have more in common than drugs.

That is all..


----------



## kevina (Nov 30, 2009)

The UT Vols are projected to play in either of 2 Bowl Games this Post Season. Both cities are beefing up security before the possible Vols Players arrival costing the tax payers Millions. That is ALL!!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 30, 2009)

Crickets


----------



## kevina (Nov 30, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Crickets



Only to be broken by the sound of a Pellet Pistol Shootout and a stolen hamburger


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2009)

kevina said:


> Only to be broken by the sound of a Pellet Pistol Shootout and a stolen hamburger


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------

